# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  Lg Optimus G E975 hard reset

## mohamed73

*Warning! All data will be lost!*   1.Power off your mobile. 2.Press together volume down + power button until reset menu appears 3.Press power key to reset 4.Press again power key to confirm 5.Wait until the phone restarts

----------

